# desconectar audio de altavoz al conectar auriculares



## fmorcillo (Dic 15, 2009)

Pues lo dicho, estoy haciendo una placa con un chip con salida de audio y quiero conectar un altavoz y un conector Jack para auriculares. 

Lo que quiero hacer es desconectar el altavoz cuando conecte los auriculares. Podría conectarlos en paralelo y tendría el audio por las dos salidas, pero puedo utilizar un 74H1G66 para cortar la línea que va hasta el altavoz y dejar sólo activada la que va al Jack, pero no se como detectar cuando he conectado el auricular y por lo tanto efectuar el corte de la línea del altavoz.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 15, 2009)

Lo que quieres hacer ya esta inventado... Se hace con un conector earphone (mira la imagen1). Este conector permite conmutar entre el altavoz y los audifonos (mira la imagen 2). Salu2.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

claro adentro tiene una chapita 

pd te robaron la idea o tu la robaste f morcillo


----------



## fmorcillo (Dic 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias, la verdad es que hay veces que la solución más simple no la ves ni aunque esté delante de tus ojos, anda que no he dado vueltas al tema y me he complicado la vida.

Muchas gracias de nuevo. Sólo una cosilla, ¿tienes las imagenes con más calidad? 
Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

fijate en internet que vas encontrar mejores imagenes


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 15, 2009)

Otra version del simbolo. Salu2.


----------

